# How do you remove the side skirts?



## chevy2011 (Dec 29, 2013)

I tried to take my side skirts off today but I'm having some trouble. I got the rivet out by the front tire but I can't figure out how get the square clips out. Does anyone know how they come out? I thought they looked like they slide but I'm not for sure and don't want to break them. I'm going to plasti dip them but I want to get them off and wash all the salt and my out from behind them before I spray them.


----------



## ThunderFoot (Mar 31, 2014)

I am also interested in this information.


----------

